# Kill Count



## TAIOSON (Dec 6, 2005)

I've looked all over the site and can't find an explanation for the "Confimed/Unconfirmed kills". What is it and what changes the numbers?http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/images/smiles/icon_sad.gif
Sad


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

The longer your post the more Confirmed Kills you get. They mean nothing in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

except it causes rivalry between me and CC...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Even if there wasn't a kill count there would still be rivalry between you and CC, Lanc. It would just be over something else


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

you wanna see us at school


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you wanna see us at school


No. I assume it is even worse than on here though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

at times  we used to do stuff in biology though where like you had to keep one arm up, one down and clench and unclench our fists as fast as possible, me and him were the last ones going and we only stopped cos we had to, our arm wrestles last for ages too


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah our arm wrestles are decided by who is the most impatient as we just reach a state of deadlock


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 6, 2005)

and everyone watching just looses interest


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

No they dont "loose interest", they "_lose_ interest"  Although I suppose the term "loosening interest" would make some sence... Hmmmm...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Sense not sence...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

Sense it the term for sight, sound etc. When its as in something making sence its spelt with a c. Just like Practise and Practice


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

No it isn't. For a start sence is not a word - http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=sence - where as sense is - http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=sense. So you are wrong.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

All my english teachers have taught me otherwise...and to be honest im gonna trust them more than a website...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

We need to post a thread about kill counts because someone asks this question atleast once a week it seems like.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We need to post a thread about kill counts because someone asks this question atleast once a week it seems like.



I agree.

By the way, for me the kills don't work at all:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 6, 2005)

I think we should just get rid of them to be honest, theres no point in them at all


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)

Pisis said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > We need to post a thread about kill counts because someone asks this question atleast once a week it seems like.
> ...


That is because this is the off topic forum Pisis, they don't work here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

They are pointless but I kind of like having them around.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> ...



Wow, thanks for the info. I thought I'm the only wicked here!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## TAIOSON (Dec 7, 2005)

Now the kill count makes "cents". Didn't mean to start a brouhaha though; but it's fun to watch the shootout nonetheless.

I have to agree with Gnomey though; they seem to be pointless (the kill count that is), but what does a "newbie" know!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

No they are pointless....


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 7, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> at times  we used to do stuff in biology though where like you had to keep one arm up, one down and clench and unclench our fists as fast as possible, me and him were the last ones going and we only stopped cos we had to, our arm wrestles last for ages too



That is seriously going to look as if you're having a quick panzer under the lab table!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats to say we weren't?


----------



## Medvedya (Dec 9, 2005)

It must be good to share a hobby together....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes but they share too many things with one another....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

You kidding? lanc doesnt share anything, not even his right hand


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

But you do....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 9, 2005)

I know and it wears me out.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

if you really think farmers share you haven't met many 

which reminds me i was gonna get some cow shit pictures ............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 10, 2005)

I think we all know what cow shit looks like...Dont we?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 10, 2005)

come on go along with me, i'm gonna have to start giving a reason as to why i'm taking photos of shit or people are gonna get suspicious..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

I dont care to see pictures of shit, and as CC says, I am sure that eveyrone knows what cow shit looks like.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 11, 2005)

Unless cow sh*t is his own personal metaphor for French bombers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah then he can post some, it would be a good laugh.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 11, 2005)

lol....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeap cowshit!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

If you consider that those brave men even took off with this crap to cross the traces of Messerschmitts........ I throw my hat off for thir courage!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2005)

ironic how those figures are shown running  but i think the examples you posted pisis are particularly attractive!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 12, 2005)

Well I tried to find some real old photo of Armée de l'Air (FAF) bomber crews but seems it's a quite hard task.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cos they all died of shock when they saw how ugly the planes were, so they had to emply blind pilots and crew, which is why they had such terrible losses


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

i'd be proud to fly alongside a french bomber in a lanc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 14, 2005)

French Bomber formations are ugly enough without Lancasters flying amongst them!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 14, 2005)

actually i think french bombers flying in formation with lancs would be damn sexy........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Your Gay!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

that'd be insulting if grammatically correct


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

You are GAY! (any better?)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

And once again...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

I think this is more lanc's scene...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

This is another one of those moments where I don't know whether to laugh or puke. 
I think I'll puke.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

i fail to see how being a sheep shagger makes me gay .........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

If it was a male sheep, you'd be both sick _and_ gay. Or gay and sick, whichever you prefer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

na our ram weighs in at well, well over 200lbs, and he's quite friendly, i could never do that to him!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

So you're a Ram-raider...You sicko. You know thats a criminal offence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

i just said i'd never have sex with a ram!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Ram-raider.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

ram-raider-phobe


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Ram-raider-phobe-phobe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

and


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Well done, you just spelt your first connective!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

what's my reward


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Reward? Nah not for me thanks


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

odd, that's the first time you're refused an offer for anything from me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Wont be the last either


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

but i could offer you anything


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

i believe it.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

You never do though, do you


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

No he enjoys it too much!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

he's teasing you


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Just how I like it 8)


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

uff......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn! The "GAY" seal had no effect. 
Sorry men, we're doomed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Doomed? Nah, Id say you were more screwed than doomed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

I am going to start a new thread that is closed to all members except CC and Lanc so they can be gay all they want, and we dont have to read about it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

I dunno if that can be done cos if it could id have done it a long time ago


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Well then I will make it so that there is a warning telling people not to go in there unless they are like you guys.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 19, 2005)

well u can use your pm also......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

> unless they are like you guys



honestly adler you're making it sound like we're different to you and that it's an unusual thing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

You are different, Im not gay.....


Just kidding Lanc, I know that you are not gay. Well CC still says you are but I dont believe him.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

that's kinda sweet in a very heterosexual way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Adler how near is USAF Ramstein to you? Im going there in the summer hopefully...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

It is about a 2 to 3 hour drive. When I go there and I am not flying there I normally take the ICE Train and that takes a little over an hour.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Ah right ok, just wondered.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

and just how many places are open for this trip CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Dunno, as many as ATC wanna take...cut your hair and you can go too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

never  i'll wager good money on you not getting a place though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

I will get a place, theres probably about 15-20 places, theres 50 people in our squadron, about 20 never turn up, and im havent been on a trip so ill get priority and bot everyone wants to pay £200 do they, plus about $100 spending money...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2005)

it's only for your squadron?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 19, 2005)

Well yeah and other squadrons too, about 20 from each in the Wing...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

ah i thought it was for the whole nationwide ATC..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Well let me know when you are coming, maybe your ATC group can come down to Ansbach and I can show you our Blackhawks. We fly sometimes to other locations when our JROTC (equivilent to your ATC) asks us for displays. Do the same thing, maybe we can fly a bird up to Ramstein.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

you can also come to prague, there's a huge airfeild just next to my house......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

Awesome Adler, That would be great but our C.O is a complete prick and probably wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Well it never hurts to ask. I can get you an address to contact possibly tomorrow when I go back to work.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 26, 2005)

Ok that would be good! I will definately ask..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2005)

Cool


----------

